# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Правила поведения в сети

## Irina

*Правила поведения в сети. Попрошу отнестись серьезно.*

-Неужели они существуют?- недоверчиво спросите вы.
-Конечно, существуют,- отвечу я вам.
В каждом, мало-мальски уважающем себя сообществе есть свои четкие правила, при нарушении которых мы рискуем нарваться на такого товарища, как бан или «изгнание из рая».
Что это такое, все мы хорошо знаем.

Однажды меня в одном из сообществ «отвели за баню» на целую неделю только потому, что какой-то разгильдяй выматерил мое стихотворение, посвященное в его разгильдяйскую честь.
-За что?- недоуменно спросила я создателя сообщества , от неожиданности чуть не кувыркнувшись со стула.
-За провокацию,- коротко ответил он мне и надолго замолк.
Каково же было мое удивление, когда, вернувшись из «отсидки», я узнала, что разгильдяйский разгильдяй больше вообще не появится, а меня ждут с распростертыми объятьями.
Вот такие пироги, а вы что думали? В сети тоже всё по-серьезному.

Существуют в ней (в сети)также негласные правила. Не удивляйтесь, они тоже имеют место быть.
Знаете, я иногда думаю над тем, почему в автобусах и троллейбусах, одним словом, в общественном транспорте, не рекомендуется пристально рассматривать людей.
Обратите как-нибудь внимание, что едущие в столь тесном пространстве люди, заняты каждый своими мыслями и идеями, разглядывая:
-окна
-двери
-пол
-надписи на креслах
-себя
-своих друзей, с которыми они едут.

Но почти НИКТО из пассажиров не смотрит в упор на незнакомого ему человека.
Если же таковые имеются, то люди сразу настораживаются, и правильно делают, смею заметить. Увидев, допустим в метро, что незнакомый человек из соседнего вагона сверлит вас взглядом через стеклянную перегородку, сделайте одолжение самим себе,- не выходите вместе с ним(с человеком) на той же остановке, что и он, даже если вам очень нужно. Потерпите, проследуйте чуть дальше по маршруту, а уж после вернитесь и спокойно идите туда, куда вам хочется.

То же самое и о товарище туалете хочу сказать. О том, в котором нет кабинок, а есть только седла, как правило, чересчур загаженные. Если краем глаза вы увидели чей-то внимательный и даже заинтересованный взгляд во время той самой процедуры(всем нам хорошо известной), наберитесь храбрости и попросите отвернуться. Если хам(ка) продолжают свое крайне гадкое занятие, с усмешкой разглядывая вас, вставайте с насиженного места и уходите прочь.

Доделаете свои дела где-нибудь в более подходящем месте. В противном случае, неприятностей вам не удастся избежать.
Для чего я все это перечисляю?
Ответ прост. Вы не знаете, кто смотрит вам в глаза через монитор, не знаю этого и я, и уже сто тысяч раз успела нарваться на таких индивидов, которым определение только одно «бессовестный(ная)».
Дело доходило до того, что со мной переписывалась чуть ли не вся семья, выходя под одним и тем же ником, допустим «Дятел». Понять меня можно. Я не видела, кто это, и не могла знать, лишь после, когда надо мной круто прикололись, и правда-таки всплыла наружу, только тогда я поняла, какую оплошность допустила.

*
Вывод:

1. Не будьте сами такими людьми. Теми, кто развлекается за чужой счет, выходя под разными никами, и присылая человеку то хорошее, то плохое. Уверяю вас, это попахивает серьезным заболеванием, которое называется просто, но имеет тяжелый смысл: «Раздвоение личности».
2. Не будьте чересчур доверчивы, наивно полагая, что на том конце «провода» тот, которого вы все равно никогда не увидите, или тот, который не захочет(!) увидеть (встретить)вас. Найти сейчас кого-либо в реале не составит почти никакого труда. Больных людей много, прошу это учесть. Будьте бдительны.
3. Не провоцируйте человека, проверяя его на «тугоплавкость», сидя у монитора и хихикая себе под мышку. Простите, но я повторюсь: больных людей много, прошу это учесть. Будьте бдительны.
4. Не нарушайте гласные и негласные правила. Если вам хочется пошалить, могу дать несколько ссылок, пройдя по которым, вы окажетесь в обществе заядлых шалунов. Опустить вас и приподнять, а затем снова опустить и харкнуть вам в лицо или какнуть(вы не ошиблись, именно какнуть, то есть нагадить)в душу , им не составит никакого труда. Они же -шалуны, для которых нет НИЧЕГО святого.
5. Уважайте других так, как хотели бы, чтобы люди уважали вас.*
Спасибо за внимание.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Данный свод правил является официальной версией ЖЖ:
> - Это Интернет, тут могут послать на***. 
> - Выбор есть. Не нравится, не читай. 
> - Трёшь и банишь, значит пидарас. 
> - Аноним хуже пидараса. 
> - Будь готов, что всё, что ты написал в Интернете, может стать достоянием общественности. И не ****и, если станет.
> - Всё, что вы напишете, на самом деле уже давно является бояном.
> - Общаясь виртуально, будь готов к реальному общению с теми же людьми. Тот, кто замыкается в виртуале — хуже анонима. Не скрывай лицо за аватаром. Всё равно найдут, если захотят.
> - Прежде чем спросить людей, спроси у поисковой системы. 
> ...

----------


## vova230

Все правильно.
Меня тоже однажды забанили просто за то, что я задал вопрос вроде как не в той теме. А в какой надо было не ответили. Больше меня там не видели и не увидят. Пусть удавятся.

----------


## Irina

*О правилах с юмором*





> *Правила поведения на форумах*
> 
> 1. При регистрации введите себе интересное имя, например такое: ##@22^^&^^!! или такое FrAggWvvEk-OppDm, так сразу все поймут, что вы - человек оригинальный.
> 
> 2. Обязательно пишите так: "ХАчу Ка3ать шо Ya тАkоY", все сразу станут уважать вас за ваше непринятие никаких условностей, даже орфАграфии.
> 
> 3. На многих форумах дают всякие звездочки и статусы за сообщения, дабы чувствовать себя полноправным и крутым завсегдатаем пишите в любых темах сообщения по такому шаблону: два смайлика (желательно разных) + слово "Да" (а еще лучше "Ага" или "Гы")
> 
> 4. Если в теме уже больше одной странице никогда не тратьте время на их прочтение: разве там может быть что-то умное? Поэтому сразу пишите свой ответ, как его быстро написать вы уже узнали из пункта 3.
> ...

----------


## BiZ111

Классные правила, цинизм.

----------

